# Live Bait Rod Blank?



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Im looking to build a fighting rod for kingfishing from the pier so I want a kind of light tip but with enough backbone to muscle in whatever I hook into. Ive been looking at a Seeker CLB708 15-40 lb line live bait rod but for those of you who have built rods for pier kinging, what blank(s) would you recommend I use?

Thanks!
:fishing:


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Batson Live Bait RX-6 RCLB70 ML or 70M,if you want a little more length you can got to the 79ml or M

http://www.batsonenterprises.com/Batson-2011-catalog.pdf


----------

